# Which mod to contact to change user name?



## kristinafoxcroft (Aug 29, 2016)

Can someone let me know this? I signed up through and app and used my facebook and would preder to have a different user name.

Thanks!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Please tell us you didn't use your real name as a username...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Please PM this account with the username you would like, and we will change it for you accordingly. 

Thank you, 

Richard.


----------

